# Audi TT Neiman



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Can anyone tell me any diferences between a normal and neiman edition?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I can't remember who it was that had one, but iirc it was just a different badgeing and maybe a color scheme option.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

They were all FWD and had baseball stiching on the seats I believe.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

20v master said:


> They were all FWD and had baseball stiching on the seats I believe.


Yes. Plus:
"mocassin" red baseball leather, front and rear
matching steering wheel, shift knob, (brake, knee pads too I think) 
only coupe and only nimbus gray
180 hp only
5 spd only
FWD only
chrome 6-spoke 17in wheels
100 total w/number plate
sold thru neiman marcus catelog prior to delivery of TTs to the audi dealers way back in the day.

cheers.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks!

Interesting because im looking for a new TT, and i came across that said NEIMAN.
But it is black, and not baseball seats.
Its 180, and FWD

Could there be like a mix up in the VIN? because by the vin its says that its a NEIMAN.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Mantvis said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Interesting because im looking for a new TT, and i came across that said NEIMAN.
> But it is black, and not baseball seats.
> ...


I'd think either stolen/bad vin, or, an NM that someone painted/pulled the NM interior. what's the vin? Where is it?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> I'd think either stolen/bad vin, or, an NM that someone painted/pulled the NM interior. what's the vin? Where is it?


Doubt either of those things happened, more than likely just an incorrect listing.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

VIN: TRUTC28N1Y1000584
And its in NEW BRITAIN, CT

VIN: TRUTC28N7Y1004252
And this one is in CHINA GROVE, NC 

They both are said to be Neiman, but neither has the basball, but they are 5speed and FWD


----------



## NeimanTT29 (May 11, 2005)

Neimans do not have baseball stitching. They will also say "Neiman Marcus Edition xx/100" o the crome strip on he glove box.


----------

